# I can't find it in the manual



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Is it okay to shoot some +P stuff through my PM9? The manual doesn't say not to, nor does it say I can. Do any of you guys use +P in your Kahrs?


----------



## SemoShooter (Jul 5, 2007)

I use +P PowRball for carry ammo. I have shot enough of it to know that it is reliable in my PM9. For range shooting I use WWB FMJ standard load.


----------



## 3putter (Dec 29, 2007)

I shoot +P in my CW9 on a limited basis. Since that is my carry ammo (Gold Dot 124 gr. SB) and it is rated +P I shoot a few rounds at the range just to be sure that it is cycling properly. The bulk of my practice is with regular pressure hard ball. +P is definately snappier and therefore puts more wear on your gun but limited use is perfectly acceptable. By the way, the Gold Dot ammo I mentioned, manufactured just for short barrells is very accurate with my CW9.


----------

